# Albuquerque O.I.S.



## RodneyFarva

Check this out. watch the live leak first. then read the article. is it a good shoot or bad, other. take account you were not there.

www.liveleak.com/view?i=8aa_1395460451
then
http://krqe.com/2014/03/21/apd-officer-involved-shooting-was-justified/


----------



## zm88

I'm surprised their Chief Would Release The video.


----------



## mpd61

Oh Shit........


----------



## RodneyFarva

I forgot who has this as a sig picture, but.


----------



## Mr Scribbles

Love the comments-


----------



## niteowl1970

RodneyFarva said:


> I forgot who has this as a sig picture, but.


Me


----------



## pahapoika

Mr Scribbles said:


> Love the comments-


Only took like 12 posts for "Goodwin's Law" to come into effect


----------



## Hush

Nice rifles! Suppressors, Aimpoints and magnifiers! Communication was great. Shooting was fast and accurate. Having 2 knives doesn't mean your chances are any better in a gunfight...


----------



## TacEntry

Facts:

The suspect and his criminal history were known to APD.

This incident went on for hours prior to the conclusion.

The suspect requested NMSP and APD granted that request.

Distraction devices and negotiation were attempted.

Suspect was backed up into the area he was in.

Suspect was an EDP.

Suspect had knife in his hand.

The media is not our friend.


----------

